# Very strange growth (?) on pad



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Bogey has the weirdest looking thing ever on his left front paw pad. It almost looks like an entire toenail is growing out of the front of the pad. It wasn't there two weeks ago. He hasn't acted like he's in any pain, but when I was grooming his paws tonight I noticed it. I thought maybe it was something stuck (like a thorn?) but it really looks like a growth. The area where it connects to his skin is red and a little swollen.

Has anyone ever seen anything like this?? He will be going to the vet tomorrow, but since they are closed I thought I'd ask around. Is is possible that something got embedded in there in the woods? I can't get a picture, but I'll keep trying.

Help!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Good wishes for Bogey at the vets tomorrow...keep us updated.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Gosh, don't know. I hope it's nothing serious. Glad you're going to the Vet's tomorrow.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Hope it isn't serious and that Bogey is just fine. Do you have a pic??


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ouch....let us know what the vet says!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I hope the poor guy is ok....please let us know what the vet says it is.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

hope it's just an allergy.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Google... horn like growth on pad. People get something similar too and it just looks really gross. I can't remember the term. Ack!

Cutaneous Horns...not sure if dogs get them, too. Senior moment on my part.


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

Kimm said:


> Google... horn like growth on pad. People get something similar too and it just looks really gross. I can't remember the term. Ack!


I believe that is called a "cutaneous horn", although there might be a fancier term?

I hope Bogey feels better soon! Poor guy


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

zephyr said:


> I believe that is called a "cutaneous horn", although there might be a fancier term?
> 
> I hope Bogey feels better soon! Poor guy


Yup! You're right! I had to go look it up. For the life of me I couldn't remember what it was called.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Kimm said:


> Google... horn like growth on pad. People get something similar too and it just looks really gross. I can't remember the term. Ack!
> 
> Cutaneous Horns...not sure if dogs get them, too. Senior moment on my part.


Yes! This is exactly what it looks like. 

CAUTION: Do not google pictures of that unless you want to vomit. SO NASTY!

But that is exactly what it looks like! That or a thorn that the skin grew around? 

Any experiences with these?


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Hmmm....the more I look into this the more I think Kimm (my angel!!!) is 100% right. Here are a few things I've seen:



> Another unusual growth we see once in a while is a cutaneous horn, a cylindrical or conical mass of keratin. Keratin is the stuff that toenails are made of, and these lesions can look exactly like an extra nail growing in the wrong place. Usually small, less than an inch in length, the horns themselves are benign, and most frequently occur on the footpads. They can occasionally be associated with serious underlying causes, so in some cases your veterinarian may recommend surgical removal.





> Benign growths of hard tissue, which look like small horns; cause unknown, though may be associated with some underlying disease such as cancers or follicular cysts.	½ to 2 inch hard horn-like growths; may be single or multiple; in cats, may occur on foot pads





> Cutaneous horns, also known by the Latin name cornu cutaneum, are unusual keratinous skin tumors with the appearance of horns, or sometimes of wood or coral. They are usually small and localized, but can in very rare cases be much larger.


Hmmm.....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They're usually benign if that helps! They say hookworms can cause lumps on the pads too, yuck!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

My cat has these on his little toes of each foot. It's dead skin so I trim it. You can also emery board it further down if you want to, if you can get him to stay still. Is it like a hard pointy growth? My kittys growths are blackish. Once my cats gets long enough, it curves a bit. If it is, I think that is what your doggy has too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bogey's Mom*

Bogey's Mom

Kimm to the rescue, again!

Please let us know what the vet says!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I had never heard of these 'horn' growths before. At least they sound completely innocuous, though unsightly. Learn something new every day. Hopefully he'll not be prone to these growths now.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Well, the vet visit was fine. They trimmed the weird growth back with regular nail trimmers, and I'll have to keep doing that. It may or may not fall off on its own. We have the option to get it removed, but unless he's already knocked out for something I don't think we will. It is ugly, truly looks just like a toenail, but it's harmless and painless. 

I swear that dog tries to get sick just so he can go see his buddy Linda, our vet tech! 

Thanks for all the kind words and support. You're right, Paula, we learn something new every day!


----------



## shcarter (Oct 22, 2021)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Bogey has the weirdest looking thing ever on his left front paw pad. It almost looks like an entire toenail is growing out of the front of the pad. It wasn't there two weeks ago. He hasn't acted like he's in any pain, but when I was grooming his paws tonight I noticed it. I thought maybe it was something stuck (like a thorn?) but it really looks like a growth. The area where it connects to his skin is red and a little swollen.
> 
> Has anyone ever seen anything like this?? He will be going to the vet tomorrow, but since they are closed I thought I'd ask around. Is is possible that something got embedded in there in the woods? I can't get a picture, but I'll keep trying.
> 
> Help!


My dog has the same, vet says it's the biggest she's ever seen, sent me to a veterinarian surgeon who is recommending partial amputation of the digit because it will otherwise grow back. Wondering what action you're taking. Thanks, Shelley


----------

